# WHAT is she going to eat



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I brought a small kitten inside a couple months back. She was in the woods, starving. Her mother never came to get her. She found me. I fed her tuna (all I had that day?) and then I bought some friskies cans.

I decided to bring her inside and my husband bought a bag of Purina kitten chow. I know. I know. He had best intentions and we gave it to her. I bought her a bag of Iams. Again, I know. Crapple. I also started buying Newman's own canned, fancy feast, whatever cans walmart had. 

I introduced her to raw. I gave her fuzzy mice. She sort of ate those, but only if I drizzled tuna juice on it. I gave her raw chicken. She started eating this (only with tuna juice) and then just quit. She still eats the liver I offer, but whether I put tuna juice or not, she won't eat it. 

She no longer eats canned stuff either?

She eats the crapple. Which is exactly what I did not want her to do. She is of good weight (she is a small cat) with tons of energy. But she wont eat the good stuff! I bought taste of the wild. I offered it to her. She won't eat it! 

She is driving me nuts. I don't want to feed her crap. 

Suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My two cats weren't the easiest to switch to raw either. What worked for me was just mostly red meat. Neither will eat chicken in chunks or solid so I grind it with bone so they'll get the bone and mix it with beef heart and either beef liver, kidney, venison, chicken liver, pork, or sometimes gizzards. The bloodier the better though. If I don't have the ground chicken covered with blood and mixed in well with the red meat they'll pick it out. Maybe since she likes the liver she wants mostly red meat or richer stuff. I had to start by mixing mine in with their previous food (prescription diet) and it took a couple of weeks but they love their raw now.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Have you tried canned food that is not pate style? Some cats really prefer sliced/shredded canned foods. I know Weruva tends to be popular but they are not the only shredded food. Just an idea, cats can be picky though, I'm just surprised she's so picky as a kitten! I had a ton of trouble switching my cats to canned food. Lots of bribery lol.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Maxy24 said:


> Have you tried canned food that is not pate style? Some cats really prefer sliced/shredded canned foods. I know Weruva tends to be popular but they are not the only shredded food. Just an idea, cats can be picky though, I'm just surprised she's so picky as a kitten! I had a ton of trouble switching my cats to canned food. Lots of bribery lol.


I don't know a lot about cats, but maybe Maxy is on to something. If you think about it, she loves the tuna right? Its more shredded than ground/minced can and maybe she doesnt like tearing thought the mice/ chicken? Again, I know nothing about cats, but I'm trying to learn! I hope you can get something your baby likes that you feel comfortable feeding!

When I had a cat and was working on switching him to raw, I started ground, then shredded, then small chunks, and gradually made the pieces bigger. Maybe that would help if you are wanting her on raw?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Windy was a shelter cat and it took me nearly a year to get her eating Orijen. She will not touch canned food either, any type known to mankind, believe me, I've bought them all. She likes cornish hen and tuna, thats the extent of raw. So, I sympathise.
Last week I was looking after a Mexican Hairless dog, and it ate Science Diet. And, guess who I found going nuts on the SD? There just has to be something on the lousy kibbles that really appeals to their tastebuds.
Try mixing a few (and I mean 3 pieces) of the TOTW with the other kibble. It might takes months for her to eat them, but one day she will.
Thanks for taking her in as well. She sure knew the right house to pick!


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

How hungry are you letting the cat get? No, you can't starve her like a dog, but she can get a little hungry. I found the best time to offer raw was the breakfast meal. I'd offer it to the cat, and let it sit for at least 3 hours before I offered any other form of food. After that I'd give a *small* meal of kibble and then try to offer again for the dinner meal and repeat the process. With a younger kitten you might just let it sit for an hour before offering a small kibble meal. If the meat is cold they won't really eat it. Letting it sit in the bowl lets it warm to a good temp and lets them play with it and explore it on their own. It took me only a few weeks this way.

Also, another note on the letting the cat get hungry, now sometimes in the morning if my cat is hungry enough, she'll even eat it cold or partially frozen.

Kbug


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

:frusty:

Jeeze cats can be such a pain!

Lets see, try crushing up some kibble and mixing it with the canned food. (don't mix crushed kibble with raw)

I have one cat that adores parmesann cheese, sprinkle that on it (canned or raw).

Does she have any treats she likes? crush those up and mix them into the canned food (if they are grain free treats you can do this with raw too).

If she likes liver get yourself some ground turkey or beef or pork (my kitties all time favorite meat, hoover it up and beg for more is pork, hands down) and mix it 50/50 with some pureed liver.


----------

